# Trailer rebuild question



## BtsNhoS (Jan 11, 2012)

So im rebuilding my POS trailer and had some quick questions on the rebuild. I took everything apart and sanded each piece down and added primer to it, im then using rhino liner to paint it. I have all the pictures that ill post up here eventually but what are the best bolts to use? are galvanized ok? also, I had a question on my tire rims, I wanted to repaint them either white or black, my whole trailer will be black. what would a good paint be to use on the rims? here is one of them.


----------



## nomowork (Jan 11, 2012)

IMO, powder coating would be the best for a wheel. Rattle can paint will wear off quickly.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 12, 2012)

Powder coating is nice and ideal but very expensive compared to painting it...nice for folks with deep pockets IMO.

Galvanized is fine for trailer hardware, again if you have deep pockets you could jump to stainless. Just don't do a regular plated steel - galvanized is meant for outdoor applications and as long as it isn't being used alongside aluminum it will be a good choice.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 12, 2012)

ok cool im glad the galvanized bolts will work well since they i bought almost $50 worth haha. yeah powder coating would be alot of $$$, I am wondering how a coat of rhino liner would work? only problem is if it looks like crap it is almost impossible to remove


----------



## nomowork (Jan 12, 2012)

I used Rustoleum hammered finished applied with a brush on some of my trailer wheels. Even with a brush, it goes on evenly thanks to the hammered finish. It isn't the best but it gets the job done.

I agree about the cost of powder coating.

There's also the option of looking for sales of trailer wheel/tire combos at places like Harbor Freight especially when they have coupons. I bought four combos using the coupons. The cost of trailer tires alone at a tire store was just about the same price. The tire store owner even told me that most trailer tires are made in China anyway.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 12, 2012)

ill look there tomorrow, i know that my tire at northern tools is almost 100 with the rim. unfortunately its a larger tire since i have a big trailer, ive been checking on craigslist alot esp. because i need a spare.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would never put stainless hardware on a trailer. It is just too soft. Standard zinc plated bolts are stronger than stainless.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 12, 2012)

When I rebuilt my trailer I used the standard zinc plated bolts. I don't think you need to spend the extra money on stainless. I spray-painted my wheels and they have held up just fine.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 12, 2012)

The use of stainless hardware on a trailer really has nothing to do with cost but the actual tensil strength of the hardware itself. Stainless hardware is soft and breaks easily, not something you want on a trailer.

I would spray paint the wheels also. Clean them up and sand them a little bit then wipe down with alcohol and spray away.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 12, 2012)

A few years ago I redid my trailer, I used SS bolts, washers and nuts. I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 12, 2012)

cool thanks guys, yeah im just using galvanized, should hold up pretty well plus i only fish fresh water. as far as the wheels I am probably going to use some rustoleam (correct spelling?) spray paint on them after a good sanding/washing


----------



## lbursell (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a few pics from my trailer rebuild. I'm pretty pleased with how it came out. Be warned, though, lots of elbow grease was involved.

Before:







After much sanding:






Rustoleum Primer:






I'm pretty sure it was Tractor Supply Farm Implement Paint:
















Mounted:











The link to my full trailer rebuild is in my signature. I gotta get back to work on this thing.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks real pretty! I like it. Good job.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 15, 2012)

wow those wheels look awesome, i think im going to go with white instead of black. has anyone painted their pvc guide-ons before?


----------



## lbursell (Jan 17, 2012)

I did. Used Krylon "Fusion" in a rattle can. The label says its designed to bond with plastics. So far, so good.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for the info about the pvc pipes, im going to paint them black and have the reflecting tape at the top. well i found a guy that is going to sand blast the entire thing, and im going to go with the rustoleum paint job, i think that will look alot better than the rhino liner. I got the nice blazer international led lights, https://i.tfcdn.com/img2/rS4Z-UIAYw...q5-b6-fqq--Zm5ieWqzvbGph7Bykl56ZBgA*/fyVMtP8A along with four clearance lights. im also going to paint the rims white since he will sand blast them too. im excited for this project


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 13, 2012)

I've rattle canned rustoleum on rock crawler rims, it holds up just fine to mucho abuse. Just do it!


8)


----------



## F239141 (Feb 15, 2012)

Spraybomb will hold up great on anything, aslong as its preped and sprayed right


Oh Yea


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 16, 2012)

muskiemike12 said:


> I would never put stainless hardware on a trailer. It is just too soft. Standard zinc plated bolts are stronger than stainless.




Actually, stainless is a LOT harder than galvanized steel. Try drilling or cutting it one time. 

However, this hardness makes the stainless more _brittle_ than steel. But definitely not softer.


----------



## BtsNhoS (Feb 18, 2012)

lbursell said:


> I did. Used Krylon "Fusion" in a rattle can. The label says its designed to bond with plastics. So far, so good.


do you got any photos of your guides? 

i got the first coat of rustoleum hammer black on and that stuff is amazing. it looks so good right now i cant wait to put it all together and add all the led lights.


----------

